# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Burchy314

EXACTLY!!! Girls stop getting pregnant, your making my baby fever bad! So Jealous of you all!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hubs and I have decidedto wait until December to TTC so it'll be atleast Three months for me! :p but yes, im jealous as well!


----------



## amygwen

I actually have to agree w/ you, Daphne. :blush:

Getting really jealous of all these girls getting pregnant!! I know how much I hated the newborn stage but I loved being pregnant!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

I hated being pregnant and don't know if I could do it again but I'm still jealous.


----------



## bumpy_j

haaaaa i'm not 
dippy eggs > preggers


----------



## amygwen

LOL ^

TRUDAT

Sushi > pregnant


----------



## mayb_baby

Hot dogs ;)


----------



## newmommy23

I ate all those things while pregnant cuz I didn't know...lol. I WANT ANOTHER BABY. RIGHT NOW.


----------



## smatheson

I dont want a baby right now cause I wanna get my LVN in school first then have our wedding and then start ttc after that so in two years. I just cant wait for the two years to be up though cause I am broody too!


----------



## x__amour

I was JUST telling Zach about this today! I said, "It's crazy, there's so many girls pregnant in Teen Parenting!" and he goes, "Well, you better not be one of them!" :lol:

But we are waiting until Tori is at least 1½ - 2 years before we start TTC! :D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:haha: I want another already :dohh: Baby fever, go awayyyyy!!!


----------



## cammy

I honesty didn't mean to get preggas again, especially not this soon. I'm gonna have so much fun juggling a newborn and 1 year old ha


----------



## emmylou92

Are you pregnant cammy?

I cant believe how many of us are pregnant again, I forgot how much hard work being pregnant was,
I'm so tired all the time, I cant eat or drink, and Hollie had just started waking up at 1am again :dohh: and by the time she goes to bes at like 6am I go off to bed and we dont wake up till 2pm so were in a right mess at the moment really must try wake up at a propper time tomorrow!


----------



## cammy

I am but we aren't telling anyone, we haven't really discussed it much. Pretty big shock. LO is waking up every 2 hours during the night still and the energy loss is definately kicking in, so is the nausea.


----------



## emmylou92

Its hard work, really I'm finding it so hard with Hollie at the moment, I dont regret it for a second, but darn I wish I could just get up and get on with things rather than spend most of my time with my head in a bucket! 

Well congrats hun!


----------



## lb

im soooo broody now too, but i dont have the means or a man lol


----------



## amygwen

cammy said:


> I am but we aren't telling anyone, we haven't really discussed it much. Pretty big shock. LO is waking up every 2 hours during the night still and the energy loss is definately kicking in, so is the nausea.

I do not envy you LOL. :haha:

I cannot imagine!


----------



## Strawberrymum

Ill be waiting hopefully no more than 5-6 years :)


----------



## cammy

amygwen said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I am but we aren't telling anyone, we haven't really discussed it much. Pretty big shock. LO is waking up every 2 hours during the night still and the energy loss is definately kicking in, so is the nausea.
> 
> I do not envy you LOL. :haha:
> 
> I cannot imagine!Click to expand...

haha yeah I dont either :S 

boy am I in for a hard time, but its all worth it. I love my son and I'll love my next bubby too :D


----------



## amygwen

cammy said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I am but we aren't telling anyone, we haven't really discussed it much. Pretty big shock. LO is waking up every 2 hours during the night still and the energy loss is definately kicking in, so is the nausea.
> 
> I do not envy you LOL. :haha:
> 
> I cannot imagine!Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah I dont either :S
> 
> boy am I in for a hard time, but its all worth it. I love my son and I'll love my next bubby too :DClick to expand...

Oh you'll do just fine, I'm sure. There's loads of women that have 2 kids under two and couldn't imagine it any other way!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

damn it being single,poor, and in school. no babies for me.


----------



## JadeBaby75

I guess Im in the minority, because I don't want another baby anytime soon :haha: They are such hard work and so expensive!! I LOVED being pregnant but don't want to do it again until Jade is my age! :haha:


----------



## cammy

amygwen said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cammy said:
> 
> 
> I am but we aren't telling anyone, we haven't really discussed it much. Pretty big shock. LO is waking up every 2 hours during the night still and the energy loss is definately kicking in, so is the nausea.
> 
> I do not envy you LOL. :haha:
> 
> I cannot imagine!Click to expand...
> 
> haha yeah I dont either :S
> 
> boy am I in for a hard time, but its all worth it. I love my son and I'll love my next bubby too :DClick to expand...
> 
> Oh you'll do just fine, I'm sure. There's loads of women that have 2 kids under two and couldn't imagine it any other way!Click to expand...

I hope so. Having Alexanderwas a huge change and its taken us alot to get to here. So I hope this next baby doesnt have colic like he did :S or I'll be in a bit of a pickle


----------



## Srrme

:haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

Ideally, I'd like to TTC when Arianna is 2. Realistically she will probably be 4 or so.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Am i the only one who doesnt want more right now? Or ever possibly.


----------



## sarah0108

i agreeee i want another baby!!

I have to wait like... 2years.


----------



## bumpy_j

Am I the only one who hated being pregnant? I absolutely couldn't stand it I got everything rubbish (acne, no sex drive, leaky boobs from 18 weeks). I thought I'd miss it when it was gone but I really, really don't aha.


----------



## cammy

definately not the only one, I hated being pregnant, I loved the end result :D The only thing I liked about being pregnant was when I could feel him moving and kicking :D


----------



## bumpy_j

^^yeah that was pretty cooool


----------



## annawrigley

Eeek not me! The thought terrifies me!


----------



## rileybaby

Id love another baby one day.. Not quite yet though!


----------



## Lauraxamy

You can all have my painful ribs and hips and needing to pee ALL the time and at annoying times like 5am if you miss it that much :winkwink:
I'm ready to NOT be pregnant again now and hoping the next 7 weeks speed up a bit haha this pregnancy has been lots harder with having a LO to run round after already!


----------



## kandbumpx

I'm jealous too... And my LO is only 12 weeks old :dohh:


----------



## cabbagebaby

im glad im not pregnant again if i was i'd be so scared


----------



## AirForceWife7

The fevaaaa has definitely got me too :bunny: Definitely isn't the right time though, sigh ...


----------



## GemmaLeanne

I never planned on having another baby untill kacie was in school lol
i was on the pill too.. but everything happens for a reason!


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I really want another one right now, but have the implant & condoms so not going to hapen any time soon!

OH said we can TTC when I get the implant out so 2 years and 5 months before I try :(.

I hated the 1st and 3rd tri but loved the 2nd!


----------



## lauram_92

I don't want another baby, but I wish I could go back in time to appreciate pregnancy more. I just wanted it over with!


----------



## emmylou92

cammy said:


> definately not the only one, I hated being pregnant, I loved the end result :D The only thing I liked about being pregnant was when I could feel him moving and kicking :D

100% agreed. I hated being pregnant too the only nice bit is the kicking and the knowing your acctualy growing a baby, I loved labour though. 

I think this pregnancy is going to be pretty much the same, i have been sick all day to day! Though, today i have just go on with it.

I kinda want this pregnancy to speed along but then I look at Hollie and see how much she is growing and learning and then I just want to slow time down.


----------



## cammy

lauram_92 said:


> I don't want another baby, but I wish I could go back in time to appreciate pregnancy more. I just wanted it over with!

I hated being pregnant but I loved the feeling of knowing I was going to be a mum. But I wish OH had of appreciated it more, I mean on BNB everyone talks about there man talking to the bump and all this stuff, OH never did that :S probably because we were so stressed to move out quickly, get set up and him starting a new job.


----------



## cammy

emmylou92 said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> definately not the only one, I hated being pregnant, I loved the end result :D The only thing I liked about being pregnant was when I could feel him moving and kicking :D
> 
> 100% agreed. I hated being pregnant too the only nice bit is the kicking and the knowing your acctualy growing a baby, I loved labour though.
> 
> I think this pregnancy is going to be pretty much the same, i have been sick all day to day! Though, today i have just go on with it.
> 
> I kinda want this pregnancy to speed along but then I look at Hollie and see how much she is growing and learning and then I just want to slow time down.Click to expand...

labour was terrible for me, I really looked forward to it but hated it when it came. Not because of pain, but because everything went horribley wrong and we almost lost Alexander. And the recovery from emergency c-section sucked :(

I know what you mean, I really want this pregnancy to go fast but Alexander has already grown sooooo much in 3 months I can't imagine how big he will be in 9 more. I don't want him to grow that fast.


----------



## rjb

who all is pregnant? i haven't been on since i got into school i dont think


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Baby fever has hit me so horribly. My womb is crying right now at all these pregnant ladies. :cry:


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Leah_xx

Bree- I know what you mean about the EMCS, the recovery was terrible. I almost lost Gracelynn too! Thats why I had to have one or she would have died. Thank goodness for my smart thinking doctor.. And like Daphne said you need to very careful because of getting pregnant so quick after having Alexander.


----------



## cammy

yeah I know, I am worried about that. I've tried to look it up but there isnt too much, I'll have to ask my doc. Theres a few things I am worried about actually :S


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## cammy

vinteenage said:


> cammy said:
> 
> 
> yeah I know, I am worried about that. I've tried to look it up but there isnt too much, I'll have to ask my doc. Theres a few things I am worried about actually :S
> 
> Oh dont google, haha, Im sure youll find all horror stories.
> 
> Definitely talk to your doctor though. I imagine bed rest or such in the third tri could be a possibility...Click to expand...

haha good idea, ast time I googled, when I was pregnant with ALexander, I convinced myself it was ectopic and I was stressed and depressed for weeks and weeks until I had my scan.
My appointment is on the 16th so I'll hopefully I'll get answers then.


----------



## x__amour

It'll definitely be dangerous having a pregnancy so close to a c-section but I think it'll be alright. They'll just section you before you go into heavy labor, I think? Definitely no induction. :flow:


----------



## vinteenage

,


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> It'll definitely be dangerous having a pregnancy so close to a c-section but I think it'll be alright. They'll just section you before you go into heavy labor, I think? Definitely no induction. :flow:
> 
> For most VBACS in general, if you need an induction it means youre getting a c-section instead. :/Click to expand...

Yup. :(


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> It'll definitely be dangerous having a pregnancy so close to a c-section but I think it'll be alright. They'll just section you before you go into heavy labor, I think? Definitely no induction. :flow:
> 
> For most VBACS in general, if you need an induction it means youre getting a c-section instead. :/Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. :(Click to expand...

Shannon, do you want to try to have a VBAC in the future?

I'd like to think I'd try, but the risks are high so I probably won't. From what I've read on here planned is better then emergency c-sections!


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> It'll definitely be dangerous having a pregnancy so close to a c-section but I think it'll be alright. They'll just section you before you go into heavy labor, I think? Definitely no induction. :flow:
> 
> For most VBACS in general, if you need an induction it means youre getting a c-section instead. :/Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Shannon, do you want to try to have a VBAC in the future?
> 
> I'd like to think I'd try, but the risks are high so I probably won't. From what I've read on here planned is better then emergency c-sections!Click to expand...

I really would. Though I know I'm not allowed to be induced so if I don't go into labor naturally, oh well. I know what to expect this time though and it won't be an emergency so I think I'll be okay either way. I'd really, really love to have one though.


----------



## lily123

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO No no no no no no noooooo more babies for me for at least another 5 years! Seriously, i would be a wreck if i fell pregnant now. It's quite unlikely but still, i'm constantly terrified!


----------



## lily123

and awwwwwwww look everyone, i'm in Anna's avatar :winkwink:


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> It'll definitely be dangerous having a pregnancy so close to a c-section but I think it'll be alright. They'll just section you before you go into heavy labor, I think? Definitely no induction. :flow:
> 
> For most VBACS in general, if you need an induction it means youre getting a c-section instead. :/Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Shannon, do you want to try to have a VBAC in the future?
> 
> I'd like to think I'd try, but the risks are high so I probably won't. From what I've read on here planned is better then emergency c-sections!Click to expand...
> 
> I really would. Though I know I'm not allowed to be induced so if I don't go into labor naturally, oh well. I know what to expect this time though and it won't be an emergency so I think I'll be okay either way. I'd really, really love to have one though.Click to expand...


Me tooooooo. FX'd we both have successful VBACs!

Apparently a friend of mine who tried to have a VBAC, she had to switch doctors several times because no ob/gyn was willing to even attempt having a VBAC because of the risks. I hope I have a supportive dr in the future! She ended up having to have another c-section, but her baby was 10lbs so maybe that's why LOL!


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> Me tooooooo. FX'd we both have successful VBACs!
> 
> Apparently a friend of mine who tried to have a VBAC, she had to switch doctors several times because no ob/gyn was willing to even attempt having a VBAC because of the risks. I hope I have a supportive dr in the future! She ended up having to have another c-section, but her baby was 10lbs so maybe that's why LOL!

I hope so too! [-o&lt;
Sometimes I really dislike this country, ahahaha. They're so quick to c-section and just want you in and out. Maybe I'll find a midwife like Daphne did! :D


----------



## vinteenage

x__amour said:


> Maybe I'll find a midwife like Daphne did! :D

:thumbup:

I loveeee my midwives. I will never, ever use a doctor for pregnancy and delivery. They're so down to earth and easy to talk to.

Evan and I still crack up talking about when my midwife came in a couple hours after birth to check on me, I was sitting with my legs bent and to the side. She came over and before anything else went "Oh don't sit like that" and straightened my legs, I assumed it was because I had just given birth but she goes "Crooked legs, crooked energy!". :haha:


----------



## annawrigley

lily123 said:


> and awwwwwwww look everyone, i'm in Anna's avatar :winkwink:

Haha ya gay. We look cyoot


----------



## cammy

I really want a VBAC, I never wante to have a c-section. Not because ofthe scar but because I just feel my body is made for it, I want the experience. But I have this feeling I wont get to :(


----------



## Strawberrymum

My mum has four kids first emcs, me the second a emcs due to placenta failure then my sister her third a VBA2C! it can happen! They gave her 12 hours from the start of contractions to have a baby or they would do a csection

Were all just under two years apart


----------



## we can't wait

kandbumpx said:


> I'm jealous too... And my LO is only 12 weeks old :dohh:

Me too! :dohh: :blush: Our LOs are actually only one day apart!

My SIL had a VBAC and it did not go well. She had uterine rupture. Although, she had previously had cervical cancer, so I don't know if her procedures for that effected her vbac. Either way, I've known loads of people to successfully deliver after a section. Just make sure your doctor monitors you really well. :thumbup:


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

being pregnant with a toddler is not easy! let alone you girls with very young babies LOL xxx


----------



## stephx

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> being pregnant with a toddler is not easy! let alone you girls with very young babies LOL xxx

Gotta agree, i do not envy you girls at all x


----------



## cammy

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> being pregnant with a toddler is not easy! let alone you girls with very young babies LOL xxx

ohhh yeah. I am soooo tired all the time and I swear I never felt this sick in my last pregnancy. Must be a girl haha


----------



## Leah_xx

Cammy- I havent said this to you but:hugs: on another and good luck!
Im here if you need anyone to talk to


----------



## Leah_xx

I really wish I could have a VBAC.


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> oox_tasha_xoo said:
> 
> 
> being pregnant with a toddler is not easy! let alone you girls with very young babies LOL xxx
> 
> Gotta agree, i do not envy you girls at all xClick to expand...

Ditto, i value my sanity :rofl: x


----------



## cammy

Leah_xx said:


> Cammy- I havent said this to you but:hugs: on another and good luck!
> Im here if you need anyone to talk to

thanks :D I'll need it. And if you get a random pm with me being upset and hormonel....well, you asked for it haha jokes. I wont do that.


----------



## Leah_xx

Cammy you can PM FB me whatever. I dont care. 
Im always here.


----------



## bbyno1

It's weird i don't feel pregnant at all yet lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

bbyno1 said:


> It's weird i don't feel pregnant at all yet lol

I didn't feel pregnant till I was like 20 something weeks (as in I didn't know!)...it's not a bad way to go about things lol! :haha:


----------



## cammy

I definitely feel pregnant. So tired and so naueous.


----------



## bbyno1

^Oh i just saw your pregnant again!
Congratulations:D

It's good not feeling pregnant lol i got my appetite back a little now and tiredness is easing off. Just got a little podge to remind me :haha:


----------



## emmylou92

Old thread, but do you feel pregnant now Ellie?


----------



## abbSTAR

:haha:!! Lots second timers to add now ! No fair.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Whoops, sorry :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Everyone pregnant for the 2nd time seems to be having the same gender as the 1st..

Emma - 2 girls
Ellie - 2 girls
Chelsea - 2 boys
Helen - 2 boys
Purple_kiwi (can't remember her name) - 2 girls


----------



## Rhio92

I want to be pregnant :cry:


----------



## emmylou92

I think its funny how we are all having the same gender this time.
I wouldof loved one of each, since thins will be my last!!! Bt two girlys isfine by me!


----------



## stephx

When I have another I want another girly, I think two sisters are just too cute!

If I had a boy i'd want another boy too :)


----------



## Mellie1988

I want another babyyy :cry: 

We was going TTC September of this year but since DF proposed we are putting it on hold until after the wedding (September 2013), I think we will probably start trying in July/August of 2013 though, I don't mind being pregnant on my wedding day, although maybe not because of possible sickness? 

I am so unbelievably broody right now though, but I know that if we TTC now then I wouldn't be the weight I want to be for the wedding! 

x


----------



## 17thy

i have noticed a lot of people having the same gender lately. this is most likely our last so a boy would be nice but id be very happy with another little girl. :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Broooooooody.com. 

Sometimes I lie in bed and feel my stomach thinking 'come on, move, I know you're in there' Stupid phantom kicks!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Haha, I definitely have had the phantom kicks...sadly it's usually a fart not a baby :haha:
I'm actually feeling a lot less broody than I have done in ages lately...probably because the SIL is pregnant, has severe spd and is housebound and lonely with a toddler and I don't envy her in the slightest...bit of a reality check for me!
BUT still looking forward to TTC :D probably in Julyish 2013 as well! I'd love a little boy and I think OH would too :haha: but I'm mega close to my sister so 2 girls would be nice too...


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I want another one too :(Quintin is getting too old! why do they grow up so quick?


----------



## amygwen

I'm not broody at all, but this may change. I'm going to visit my sister who recently had her baby (she's like 3 weeks old now almost) so maybe it'll change!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

sometimes I feel really broody but I think its more I just miss Quintin being little or/and I wish I enjoyed my pregnancy more ....you know what I mean'?


----------



## 17thy

ive been "babying" em a little bit, when she _lets_ me. she was never a cuddler.


----------



## purple_kiwi

lauram_92 said:


> Everyone pregnant for the 2nd time seems to be having the same gender as the 1st..
> 
> Emma - 2 girls
> Ellie - 2 girls
> Chelsea - 2 boys
> Helen - 2 boys
> Purple_kiwi (can't remember her name) - 2 girls

haha its Keely :thumbup:.. Being pregnant this time is a lot harder i think people lie when they say the second is easier. I want a boy but don't know if we will have another at all.


----------



## wishuwerehere

QuintinsMommy said:


> sometimes I feel really broody but I think its more I just miss Quintin being little or/and I wish I enjoyed my pregnancy more ....you know what I mean'?

This is exactly me...I found out I was pregnant so late and had a lot of decisions kind of made for me in the early days, so I kind of feel like I missed out on some stuff when I was pregnant/had a newborn. 
So when I'm feeling broody I quite often think it's more the desire to do it 'properly,' kind of thing. 
So can totally relate to that!


----------



## lauram_92

purple_kiwi said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> Everyone pregnant for the 2nd time seems to be having the same gender as the 1st..
> 
> Emma - 2 girls
> Ellie - 2 girls
> Chelsea - 2 boys
> Helen - 2 boys
> Purple_kiwi (can't remember her name) - 2 girls
> 
> *haha its Keely* :thumbup:.. Being pregnant this time is a lot harder i think people lie when they say the second is easier. I want a boy but don't know if we will have another at all.Click to expand...

I thought it began with K but then I remembered your daughters name begins with a K so I thought I had mixed it up :dohh:


----------



## purple_kiwi

its gets worse kind of my sisters name is Kyla lol... Everyone gets confused even i say the wrong name sometimes lol. I blame oh he named Kailee not me.


----------



## JadeBaby75

How come all you ladies who are pregnant say this will be your last? Nothing wrong with having just two kids (I actually think its ideal), just wondering if that is what you truley want?


----------



## 17thy

JadeBaby75 said:


> How come all you ladies who are pregnant say this will be your last? Nothing wrong with having just two kids (I actually think its ideal), just wondering if that is what you truley want?

DH does NOT want another, he says he's getting a vasectomy (but i'd be pretty upset as I'd like the option for another if we do want one). And I'm just not sure we are going to want more than 2. We'll see in the future though :)


----------



## emmylou92

I cant cope with being pregnant again, in all honnesty. If i knew I would have a nice easy pregnancy then I would have another one in a few years time when Hollie is at school, but i cant cope woth being pregnant again, i think my body would crumble. I was concidering being sterilized but OH talked me out of it, for now anyway, not tha anyone would do it till im 25!


----------



## emmylou92

If he has a vasectomy that just ties the tubes not cutting them it can be reversed. My dad had one for 10 years then had it reverse he went on to have two more kids!


----------



## 17thy

i know it can be reversed but the idea just bothers me idk


----------



## JadeBaby75

Oh ok! Im so sorry to hear about your rough pregnancies, and the thought of Vs freak me out too! Honestly since yal are married I would just practice the withdrawl or timing method, I know its not 100% effective but I don't really find BC to be appropriate/necessary (for lack of a better word) within marriage.


----------



## 17thy

JadeBaby75 said:


> Oh ok! Im so sorry to hear about your rough pregnancies, and the thought of Vs freak me out too! Honestly since yal are married I would just practice the withdrawl or timing method, I know its not 100% effective but I don't really find BC to be appropriate/necessary (for lack of a better word) within marriage.

We successfully used the withdraw method for almost 13 months before NTNP. I don't like the idea of birth control and neither does DH lol.


----------



## emmylou92

Thats why i wanted to be sterilized, having the implant though after this LO!


----------



## JadeBaby75

Haha! We are in the same boat! I don't really have a choice, but its good to know Im not the only one with that mentality!


----------



## JadeBaby75

emmylou92 said:


> Thats why i wanted to be sterilized, having the implant though after this LO!

I think you are too young. Most doctors wont do that unless you are atleast 25!

I am not sure what type of issues you have with your pregnancies but maybe in the future you will change your mind. You can take the appropriate steps to try and make your pregnancy more enjoyable :thumbup:


----------



## emmylou92

I know i cant have it done till im 25, we were using the with draw method before ttc 
Hollie and that worked, i just dont like the chances. Im having the implant once i get my periods back.


----------



## _laura

wishuwerehere said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> sometimes I feel really broody but I think its more I just miss Quintin being little or/and I wish I enjoyed my pregnancy more ....you know what I mean'?
> 
> This is exactly me...I found out I was pregnant so late and had a lot of decisions kind of made for me in the early days, so I kind of feel like I missed out on some stuff when I was pregnant/had a newborn.
> So when I'm feeling broody I quite often think it's more the desire to do it 'properly,' kind of thing.
> So can totally relate to that!Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same. Finding out at the end of the second tri meant I had to rush and I never got excited and enjoyed it all :nope: So next time it will be planned and I wil love every minute of it, even the morning sickness :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not even thinking about labour/after birth :ignore: I'm just concentrating on getting a bfp atm! in an ideal world I would wait much longer for the next lo but I have health problems which only appear in pregnancy due to the hormones and the older I get the more the risk increases so I want to be done with having babies while I'm still young and healthy.


----------



## youngmummy94

This makes me want a baby again! Even though LO is only 3 months :haha:


----------

